# Birthday coming up



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

I will be 69 on Nov. 10....What should I ask for as my B day gift?

:wink2:


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Glow in the dark penis implant


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

EllisRedding said:


> Glow in the dark penis implant


The primary unit still functions as well as it did at 30, so hands off...I have a 12" stainless steel rod in my leg, and the wife claims it must have migrated...


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Milestone birthdays:

16--can drive a car
18--legal adult
21--legal to drink
25--insurance goes down
35--can be elected President
36--legal to sleep with someone half your age
55--AARP
69--69


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

GOAL!!!!!*:yay:*


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

Hearing aid? 

Bammm!!! Thank you very much. I'm here all week. Try the chicken.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

